# BI Developer 5K Monthly



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Folks,

One of my friend has got an offer for a 12 month contract from a company which is offering him 5000k per month, he has overall 6 years of experience in Business Intelligence. I would perhaps want to know if this much salary is enough to survive and save? The current salary drawn by him is 9.5 L.P.A, would it be a wise decision to move to singapore or perhaps he should stick to India?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

at the current cost of living in Singapore ? Unless he wants to put the words "Singapore Experince" .. not worth it .. says me .. 

Do some search on cost of living, after accommodation and food, you will be left with like 2,000 if you are targetting to live on a fairly decent life, with your own master bedroom, etc. more if you insist on your own full apartment.

you do the maths


----------



## Stratum (Apr 12, 2013)

5k a month is decent but not much, nor too little

If u r going to be extragravant definitely is not enough
But if u can live with minor luxury, it shouldn't pose much of issue

It's only for a year anyway, if it's me I could live with that

Instead of renting a whole unit for 2-3k, 
u could actually rent only a room for a couple hundreds 
Or a studio room less than 2k if u prefer privacy

Instead of dining in restaurants spending tens or hundreds on a meal
Cooking own self or eat at coffeeshops for less than $5 a meal

Instead of taking cabs or renting car
Use public transports such as bus or mrt
Convenient and cheap

Liquor and cigs are costly here, 
so cutting down on them will also save ur expenditures
I don't smoke nor drink so not a problem for me 

Assuming I spent 2k on rental and 600 on food and transport
I still have 2.4k excess for any other expenses or savings
I could live with that , could u?

Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

